# Storm's Twins - updated pics



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Today, my FF Storm kidded - a picture-perfect delivery. (Thank goodness!)

Twins: a boy and a girl! I will post pictures soon. They look to be healthy and happy and I am so relieved!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Storm's Twins*

:stars: Congrats! Can't wait for the pictures! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Storm's Twins*

congratulations glad things went smoothly


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Storm's Twins*

Congratulations!
Tina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Storm's Twins*

congrats.......... :leap: :clap: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Storm's Twins*

Congrats!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Storm's Twins - pics added*

Here's a link to pics of Storm's babies - sort of dry, about 3 hours old. Also a pic of Storm from January.

The babies are doing great today!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=15034&id=100000290453581&l=a7e6152501


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Storm's Twins - pics added*

very nice .... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Storm's Twins - pics added*

oh they look like Oberhaslis so adorable


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Storm's Twins - pics added*

They are wonderful-congrats to all! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Daffodil:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4535270292

RainMan:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4535271906

I'm in love! :lovey:

Just had to share...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww! are they obers?


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww...very nice!! Congrats on the new additions!!  They're adorable!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, Meagan.

Hi, Katrina. Yes, they are obers - my very first kids ever!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking good and the black is so sharp on them. :shades:


----------

